# Attention



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i need pictures past and present of your g pig runs attached to hutches! 

am aquiring 11 aviary pannels (6x3) 3 have small doors. im looking to make a run with hutch attached but i need ideas!

how big would it have to be for 6 gpigs?


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

anyone? :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

please :thumbup:


----------

